# Tried a tubeless slim



## DurocShark (Sep 12, 2010)

I only did the lower barrel for this one. Just wanted to get a feel for it. I don't know if I like the technique, however. I had to epoxy the parts in with a 1/4" hole. I think a specialty bit may work better, but really the tubes aren't that big of a deal.

I did one in aluminum and one in brass (forgot to take pics of the brass one.)


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 12, 2010)

I like that! very classy looking. so did you just press in the twist mech into the drilled hole? (wow, thats sounds so stupid{me saying that})I've never tried that, figured there would be too many issues with the mech .


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 12, 2010)

I used a couple dabs of epoxy to hold the mechanism... The brass part, not the chrome part. It comes out with a punch like usual. I tried taking it apart a couple times just to see how difficult it was.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice, let us know how it holds up!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks great Don . As an alternative to drilling , next time try using a small (micro tool) scraper or parting tool (I made a handle for a boring bar)  to enlarge a 1/4" hole to the exact size of the transmission . It will save you the trouble of having to glue in the transmission , it will also make the joint a little stronger . Also loose the kit nib and turn the lower barrel as a one piece . They make really cool kitless slimlines .


----------



## RAdams (Sep 13, 2010)

Really nice pen! Thank you for sharing it with us! It has inspired me to push my limits. I just gotta find the materials, and time.


 I have some PR bushings that i use that have no tube and wondered about a tubeless pen. Butch's idea of the solid nib/body would be really cool! More stuff to add to the list of "to do".


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread was my attempt at making a tubeless KIT pen. I wanted to make it without the tubes just to see how the parts would work together.

I do other tubeless pens. Here's the one I sent skippy for PITH:







Lower barrel is brass and aluminum, upper barrel is green soapstone with a brass finial. It's all tenon construction (blame Butch!), no tubes. Inside is a Pentel mechanism. 

I worried about the soapstone, so I used a floating aluminum tenon between the two halves. (I tried a PR barrel without the floating tenon, and the silly thing would snap off if I looked at it wrong. So floating tenon it is!)


----------



## hewunch (Sep 13, 2010)

Don, I am not seeing the pictures. 

never mind they are there now.

Very nice work!!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 13, 2010)

For slim lines, try a letter 'D' drill, or get a 'D' reamer. I think the parts may be a tad bigger, but that will give you a .246 diameter id.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's the brass one and aluminum one together. 

I like the feel of these, I just think I'll use the tubes when working with kit parts from now on. Too much of a PITA to get the parts in solid enough to sell, but able to be disassembled without a 2 ton press. heh


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 14, 2010)

Those are really hot! I like the simplicity and elegance of the 1-piece metal barrel. I agree with the previous statement that they would look better without the nib from the kit, but even as-is they look good.

Keep up the nice work!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Sep 14, 2010)

Try using a letter D drill for the transmissions.
That is what I ue on the .308 and 260 cartridge pens.  No need for tubes then


----------

